# Beratung Radon, Canyon, Cube volle XT Austattung Hardtail



## Gringo-VLC (6. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier schon viele ähnliche Threads gesehen und konnte den ich kommentieren wollte nicht wieder finden... 

Ich brauche ein neues Hardtail und möchte mein altes Deore als Zweitrad lassen.

Nun bin ich schön öfter XT Vollaustattung gefahren und möchte auch ein solches, aber von der Kurbel, Hebel, Kassete etc alles von XT ist selbst bei renommierten Herstellern rar....Denn wenn dort auch DEORE oder SLX verbaut ist gilt es ja als Blender und bei meinen vergleichen Probefahrten schaltet eine komplette XT einfach sauberer und sicherer...

Mein Gebrauch ist ziemliech variabel,
Viel Stadt aber auch regelmäßig mal in den Bergen und Wäldern.

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 1000-1800€

Fragt Ihr bei Herstellern nach ob Sie für einen Aufpreis SLX in XT zu wechseln.


Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand inspirieren bzw. helfen kann..

MfG
Kai


----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. April 2018)

Gringo-VLC schrieb:


> Fragt Ihr bei Herstellern nach ob Sie für einen Aufpreis SLX in XT zu wecheln.



Sowas machen nur Händler und dann wirds meist teurer, weil die die Räder ja nur selten selbst aufbauen, sie müssten es für dich also umbauen und haben dann die zwar ungefahrene aber doch schon mal verbaute SLX Gruppe rum liegen. Bei Rose könnte es gehen, da kann man upgraden und die bauen die Räder ja auch selbst auf, müssten es also nicht umbauen. Teurer wirds natürlich trotzdem, weil die XT ja mehr kostet. Wenn es kein Carbonrahmen sein muss, findet man aber auch in deiner Preisspanne Hardtails mit voller XT Ausstattung, vor allem bei den Versendern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (6. April 2018)

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-slx-9-0-sl.html
Damit sollten deine Ansprüche eigentlich alle erfüllt sein?!


----------



## Gringo-VLC (6. April 2018)

Danke an Euch, ich habe auf den offiziellen Seiten der Hersteller gesucht und ich bin bereit Geld auzugeben, aber ich kann es einfach nicht fassen, dass es nicht möglich ist ein anständiges XT Bike zu finden welches weniger al 2000€ kostet.

Die Marken Radon und Canyon scheinen mir sehr gut, aber auf der anderseits habe ich das Savannah Venture mit Carbon Rahmen für 1700-1890€ gesehen und die Austattung sieht sehr fair aus vom Preis her, obwohl ich nicht unbedingt einen Carbon Rahmen brauche...
http://www.savannahventure.com

Was meint Ihr zu diesen Gerät?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. April 2018)

Gringo-VLC schrieb:


> http://www.savannahventure.com
> 
> Was meint Ihr zu diesen Gerät?



Das ist zwar eine XT, aber noch die 10fach Variante. Das würde ich nicht mehr machen. Die hat gegenüber der 11fach nur den einen Vorteil, dass der Umwerfer bis zu 14 Zähne schaltet, bei der 11fach kann er (offiziell) nur 10 Zähne schalten.

Bei Rose kannst du noch fündig werden:
https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-count-solo-4-2660357/aid:2682042
Da ist zwar eine SLX Kassette verbaut, aber das dürfte wenn überhaupt nur einen sehr geringen Unterschied machen. Bei Rose kann man wie oben schon geschrieben gegen Aufpreis auch upgraden, du könntest dir also auch eine XT Kassette dran schrauben lassen. Das geht übrigens auch mit Teilen, die nicht im Konfigurator aufgeführt sind, daür muss man dann eine Email schreiben oder ein Telefonat führen. Jedenfalls war das vor zwei Jahren noch so möglich.

Wenn es doch ein Carbonrahmen (mit Steckachse) sein soll, wäre der hier möglich:
https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-...tNB-GEtNC-GEtND-GEtNE-GEtNF-GEtNG-GulVn-GulVo
Da ist zwar eine SLX verbaut, aber wie gesagt, man kann upgraden, auch über den Fundus des Konfigurators hinaus.


----------



## DieAder (7. April 2018)

Den Unterschied beim Schalten bei XT und SLX merkt man nicht, Qualitätsunterschiede sind ebenfalls marignal. Ih würde eher auf eine gescheite Gabel achten als auf XT oder SLX. Hier ein Beispiel: https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-sl-blacknwhite-2018/


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. April 2018)

Beim Schalthebel merkt man sehr wohl einen Unteschied zwischen XT und SLX. Der XT ist deutlich knackiger, außerdem kann man zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten (in einen schwereren Gang), der SLX Hebel kann das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (8. April 2018)

Von der XT ist meiner Meinung nach nur der Schalthebel und Kette besser, beim Rest ist der Unterschied eher marginal. Wenn man die Kette bei Seite lässt... wäre der Kauf des XT Schalthebels bei 1-Fach für ca 40 Euro auch nicht so die Welt. Lieber ein Rahmen der zu dir passt und eine brauchbare Gabel. Bzw. mittlerweile würde ich schon fast über eine SRAM GX nachdenken. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der aktuellen XT / SLX beim schalten nicht. Knackig is das Schalten ja, aber schon ordentlich laut. Hatte auch erst SLX dran und paar Teile ausgetauscht gegen XT.. und gemerkt habe ich kaum was. Klar wenn man das Geld hat is es nicht schlecht, aber soviel besser ist die XT echt nicht.


----------



## Gringo-VLC (9. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungswerte und Empfehlungen...!

Ja die SLX ist nicht schlecht aber ich muss da Kleinerblaumann Recht geben. XT ist für mich knackiger und so mag ich es an einem Mountainbike.
@ Kleinerblaumann, der Shop von Rosebikes macht mir wirklich ein sehr guten Eindruck und das *"Rose Count SOLO 4"* im ersten Link kommt meiner Vorstellung sehr nahe. *Das könnte es werden!  Danke an dieser Stelle*
@ XC Hero, mich würde auch SRAM interessieren, aber da ich nun mehrmal XT an verschieden Bikes auprobiert habe und mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich damit glücklich werde sehe ich es riskant sich auf einmal mit einer anderen Firma auseinanderzusetzten, obwohl ich sicher bin, dass die gute Schaltungen machen. ( Die Geräuschkullise beim Schalten stört mich nicht, solange der Gang dann auch rewinspringt 


Ich habe das Gefühl Canyon und Radon sind aufgrund ihres zurecht guten Rufes sehr teuer geworden.. Habt ihr den gleichen Eindruck?

Und noch was anderes. Da ich zur Arbeit mit dem Rad eher asphaltiert fahre und auch gerade für längere Strecken habe ich bei meinem jetzigen Bike eine Lenkerverlängerung gekauft, weil ich sonst manchmal Rückenprobleme bekomme und ich bin wirklich noch nicht so alt 

Habt Ihr bei Euch auch Lenkerverlängerungen oder viele Zwischenringe drin? ( Oder sollte ich dafür lieber einen anderes Thema aufmachen?)


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. April 2018)

Was meinst du denn mit "Lenkerverlängerung" und "Zwischenringe"? Die Begriffe habe ich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht Vorbau und Spacer?


----------



## Gringo-VLC (9. April 2018)

ja ich meinte die Spacer, also damit der Lenker Höher ist. Also für  das Fahren in einer gemütlicheren Lage des Rückens...
Ich muss sagen, dass mein Rücken seit eines höheren Vorbaus sich wohler fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. April 2018)

Es ist ja ohne Probleme möglichk eine entspanntere Sitzposition zu bekommen. Ich würde dir aber nicht empfehlen, da ständig was umzuschrauben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass man eine Sitzposition finden kann, mit der man sich sowohl auf Asphalt als auch im Gelände wohl fühlt. Auf keinen Fall würde ich einen zu großen Rahmen nehmen, denn der ist dann halt auch länger und man sitzt gestreckter. Dann lieber einen kleineren, der kürzer ist. Dass er auch niedriger ist, kann man ja dann durch Vorbau und Spacer ausgleichen. Hast du Erfahrung was die Größenwahl angeht?


----------



## Twenty9er (10. April 2018)

Ich fahre mit meinem Hardtail im leichten bis mittelschweren Gelände Touren bis 40 km , auf Asphalt 10 km zur Arbeit und manchmal auch 60 km auf Asphalt als Grundlagentraining. Das geht alles mit der selben Sitzposition. Ich denke auch, es ist sogar kontraproduktiv dauernd umzubauen.


----------



## Gringo-VLC (10. April 2018)

Da habt Ihr wohl Recht. Habe auch keine Intention ständig am Lenker rumzuschrauben.

Was die Großenwahl angeht dwnke ich mit meinen 1,80m wäre 46cm Rahmenhöhe passend.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Gringo-VLC (10. April 2018)

Wo ich wirklich noch beim zweifeln bin ist 27,5 oder 29 Zoll... Tendiere in letzter Zeit mehr zu 29 aber fürchte, dass ich zuviel agilität verliere.... :S


----------



## kleinerblaumann (10. April 2018)

Bei so einem Hardtail ist 27,5" nur sinnvoll, wenn man sehr klein ist. 

Auf welches Rad beziehst du jetzt die 46cm Rahmenhöhe? Bei dem Rose würde ich wohl auch einfach nach den angegebenen Größenempfehlungen gehen. Es sei denn, du weißt sehr genau, wie deine Vorlieben davon abweichen.


----------



## LuttiX (12. April 2018)

Gringo-VLC schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl Canyon und Radon sind aufgrund ihres zurecht guten Rufes sehr teuer geworden.. Habt ihr den gleichen Eindruck?



Sehr teuer geworden? Inwiefern? Für mich bieten die üblichen Hersteller/Versender immer noch ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Man schaue sich z. B. das aktuelle Radon Jaelous AL an, sorry, aber noch mehr Bike für noch weniger Geld? Und jetzt bitte nicht mit einem Ladenhüter aus 2016 in XS argumentieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2018)

Die Bikes sind die letzten Jahre alle teurer geworden, was weniger an den einzelnen Herstellern, mehr an den asiatischen Zulieferern/dem Wechselkurs liegt.
Den Unterschied zwischen einem XT oder SLX Schaltwerk wirst du heute mit verbundenen Augen nicht feststellen, da gibt's ja inzwischen auch genug Tests drüber die das bestätigen. Wie oben schon angemerkt, lieber auf eine gescheite Gabel achten. Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette kann man(n) SLX nehmen.


----------



## Gringo-VLC (13. April 2018)

Ich denke ich werde mir ein 29er holen. Habe meine früheren Crossräder auch immer mit 28 " gefahren und mag die Laufruhe...


----------



## A-Kaiser (4. Mai 2018)

Radon bietet ähnlich wie Rose ein Bike für 1700 Euro an.
Kassette ebenfalls SLX
Bremsen Magura
Laufradsatz DT Swiss

https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous-al/jealous-al-29-90-2x11/

Finde für den Preis ein sehr gutes Packet, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Gringo-VLC (16. Juli 2018)

Schlussendlich bin ich glücklicherweise Besitzer des Rose Count Solo mit Sattel,Lenker und Kassettenänderung.
11-46er Einfach Kettenblatt 36 U. 38 gekauft für den Fall das da Mal weniger Aufstieg gibt..


----------



## mohlo (18. Juli 2018)

Gringo-VLC schrieb:


> Schlussendlich bin ich glücklicherweise Besitzer des Rose Count Solo mit Sattel,Lenker und Kassettenänderung.
> 11-46er Einfach Kettenblatt 36 U. 38 gekauft für den Fall das da Mal weniger Aufstieg gibt..


Schade. Aktuell im Angebot ist https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-sl-6-0.html


----------

